# Bulking Diet



## BRIS (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi All,

Please could you just look at my diet for me:

I'm 6ft and 15st dead, looking to bulk up to about 16st.

6.30am 200g Oats in 500ml skimmed milk and 50g whey

8.15am PWO 50g whey + 75g Maltodextrin

10.30am 150g chicken

12.30pm 220g tuna and pasta

5.30pm 150g chicken

8.00pm 200g chicken and cup of rice (measured dry)

11.00pm 200g chicken and cup of rice (measured dry)

11.15pm 200g cottage cheese

11.30pm 200g Oats in 400ml skimmed milk and 50g whey

k p/c/f

696 56/121/20

471 39/72/5

222 48/0/4

1111 52/145/12

222 48/0/4

779 64/77/18.7

779 64/77/18.7

120 18.5/8/4

696 56/121/20

5096 445/621/106

cheers


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks pretty solid to me.

How long have you been doing it? What results have you got? What's your training like, how long have you been on this regimen?

EDIT: Protein a little too high IMO


----------



## BRIS (Dec 7, 2007)

I started training in July/August 2007 gone from 13st to 15st

Have steadily been building up the kcals, and i've been on this exact diet since beginning of Jan.

Typical 4 day split.

Mon/Tues/Thurs/Fri

Chest/Bis Back/Tris Shoulders Legs


----------



## BRIS (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is a picture taken last week


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking good man, 5000 cals!!

I'm on 3500 at the minute, and if I start to struggle, i'll probably look into your diet!

So thanks


----------



## Mike77 (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking good...keep it up


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

looking good


----------

